# Making chocolate pudding in a steam kettle?



## samst.germain (Aug 5, 2009)

Does anyone have experience making large batch chocolate pudding in a steam kettle? Do you have any tips or large batch recipes for reference? 

The steam kettle we have at the bakery is a 40 qt. I don't need that much pudding but I need a fair amount and would rather not spend all day at the stove making batch after batch if there's a more efficient way. Generally these kettles are used by the deli to make soups, so I haven't ever tried this before. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I think once you make your pudding in a steam kettle you'll kick yourself for not doing it sooner. You really don't have to do anything differently as far as technique, just be aware the process will go much faster; to your benefit! Steam jacketed kettles heat things very quickly, as I learned the hard way the first time I used one when I was making a batch of pastry cream and my cream came to a boil much faster than I thought it would! Luckily for me, there was a floor drain right in front of the kettle! I know how doing a very large batch in a very large kettle might seem intimidating, but it's just as easy as making small batches. You'll see!


----------



## samst.germain (Aug 5, 2009)

chefpeon said:


> I think once you make your pudding in a steam kettle you'll kick yourself for not doing it sooner. You really don't have to do anything differently as far as technique, just be aware the process will go much faster; to your benefit! Steam jacketed kettles heat things very quickly, as I learned the hard way the first time I used one when I was making a batch of pastry cream and my cream came to a boil much faster than I thought it would! Luckily for me, there was a floor drain right in front of the kettle! I know how doing a very large batch in a very large kettle might seem intimidating, but it's just as easy as making small batches. You'll see!


Thanks for the reply! Normally we don't need enough to bother with such a large batch but with Thanksgiving next week, we have many chocolate cream pies on order. I'll give it a go tomorrow!


----------



## samst.germain (Aug 5, 2009)

So we made the pudding in the steam kettle today and it was amazing! So quick! Thanks for the help!


----------

